# Squiglys nEW Setup !!!!! WOOP!!



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

today i woke up wanting to give my leo a bigger hide as his tail was always poking out of it. so instead of using more of the bricks i used before i thought why not make use of a few spare paving slabs that we have in the garden. 

so i made a floor plan 18X 17 (i took into account the exoterra background takes around one inch.) By sticking 4 sheets of paper together to get the floor and then took it outside. i then threw some paving slabs on the ground to crack them ( couldnt find the hammer lol ) and started building them up to fit in the viv .

i came up with this as a rough: 








^^^ floor plan is the white sheets under it lol ^^^^^ 

i then got the crowbar (yes found a crowbar and not the hammer lol) 
and hacked away the sharp edges. then put it in boiling soapy water for around an hour or two. 

when it was dry i put squigly in her mosspot and put the moss pot in another cricket tub (moss pot is a cricket tub wiv a door cut in it) and started building it back up sticking as accurately to the plan as possible. 

it looked like this :










i then thought that there wasnt enough floor space so i took the rock that was on the floor out to make it look like this : 













































and then i put squigly back to test out the new setup:























































I think he likes it  he keeps goin into the main big hide for a little bit and then comes out to explore lol

the viv set up has gone from having four hides(old setup) to now having eight (including the two small ones that she may not use)

so now squigly can roam and climb around more and has a much more interesting viv. 

and recently ihave been reading the threads bought saving money and the only things i payed for in this viv is the repti carpet, water bowl and the wooden log. so an expense of around £20 i think lol 

Squigly's old set up looked like this : 









its taken me the best part of the day lol 
what do you think ????


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

what do you all think ????


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

nice dude and it looks like squiggles likes it too i like the fact it goes quite high.:2thumb:


----------



## jackyboy (Apr 8, 2008)

very nice 

yuhcould get a nice aloveira and put it in with some asand and it would look ace


----------



## Lilemz (Aug 3, 2008)

Thats fab lol looks like squiggly appreciates all your hard work too!! You have given me some great ideas for Lady Penelopes's viv :lol2:


----------



## Jen Jen (Feb 24, 2008)

Thats well good!!!! well done!!:2thumb::no1:I bet your Leo likes her new home!!:2thumb:


----------



## POAGeckos (Jul 11, 2008)

I love completly changing around my reps vivs and watch them explore everything.:2thumb:


----------



## Mr-boa (Sep 30, 2008)

you know what mate that is fansastic work there i was thinking of doing sumthing like that for my leo's wen they are older you gave me some great ideas please tel me how did u mamage to make it are they just built on top of each other or did u do sumthing to them please kemmi know man 

kyle


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

thank you  everyone for your kind words


----------



## joe0709 (Sep 22, 2007)

looks immence. i have some spare slabs lol idea me thinks


----------



## Gill (Oct 8, 2008)

thats kick ass.. might do somethin like that fir my AFT sine tune siib ... heheh


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

ive gotta say thats well nice 

i also have to ask are u supporting the bottom of that exo terra or are they just alot stronger than i give them credit for


----------



## *Sazzle* (Aug 1, 2008)

That looks pretty nice. And your little man appears to be loving it :2thumb:

Gets me thinking, I'm sure my dad has some slabs that he wont miss if they suddenly disappear :hmm:


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

lol the exoterra is alot stronger than u thought lol  

i was gunna support it but it was fine unsupported lol 
im gunna hav 2 support the 3ft one wen i get it tho lol


----------



## ReptileKid (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats cool dude!
might do somthing a lil like it with my leo!


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

that looks ace mate. your should try tiles instead of carpet, will look better and 100% easier to clean


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

reptile carpet is good enough for me for now  
tiles get too expensive dont they ?? 
i was thinkin bout gettin tiles wen i get a 3 foot viv.

are they ok for the heat still coz there thicker than the carpet


----------



## SnakeBoy0994 (Oct 20, 2008)

Nice job! He seems to like it


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice setup mate!!


----------



## beege_3 (May 20, 2005)

Just out of interest, have you used any kind of resin etc to ensure that they dont fall?

Marine fish people use epoxy resin so that their live rock doesnt move, and I would think that it would sensible for you to ensure they dont fall...


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

they can't fall trust me i done sooo many tests before even putting it in. 

one was even me standing on it and throwing the old unused bits at it and dropping heavier things on it. and after all this the rocks had hardly moved so by that i find that it is perfectly safe.

i haven't used any resin as i didn't want to take a risk in it being toxic or not as my Leo tends to like to like everything lol 

and if i ever need to get the leo out in an emergency its easier to take the rocks off one by one than wen there all stuck together due to it being VERY heavy .

but thanks for your concern :2thumb:


----------



## SkinheadOi85 (Sep 28, 2008)

fantastic setup idea that mate!!! they just normal slabs like u can buy from down b and q or are they treated any way


----------



## spikemu (Jul 5, 2008)

Thank you 

there just normal slabs  

but washed really well lol


----------



## Golgarth (Aug 27, 2008)

cracking looking viv


----------



## reptiles_galore (Aug 13, 2008)

this really is a stunning viv


----------

